# iPhone et DXO one



## alain32 (24 Août 2018)

Désirant passer à un iPhone, car j'ai acheté un DXO one. Mais voila est-il possible d'utiliser une carte sim Bouygues issue d'un Samsung. Et quel iPhone à prix raisonnable pour utiliser DXO
Merci


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2018)

Si c'est une nano SIM, oui. 
Sinon, il faudra demander à Bouygues de t'en envoyer une (ou passer dans une boutique Bouygues Telecom)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

La DxO ONE est compatible avec l'iPhone X, 8 Plus, 8, 7 Plus, 7, 6s Plus, 6s, SE, 6 Plus, 6, 5s,  5c, et l'iPhone 5


----------

